# DIY Canister Filter. (for small tanks)



## Sunstar

Earthdate: 01.28.09
Subject: Kaon's Kondo Kanister Filter.

Amazing I only just noticed the DIY forum.

Anyway, this is costing a fair bit more than I really wanted it to, and I have no idea if it will work the way I set it up. But, what the heck, you won't know unless you try!

Canadian Tire was my one stop Canister shop. There appears to be a few things I will have to make myself, I will show those steps when I come to it

I am including codes for the items I got:

63-3278-0 Vinyl tubing 7/16 x 5/15 x 10 feet. (more than ample)
42-0642-2 Snapware canister 1.7L I would have used smaller, but this would work.
67-0829-2 clear silicon 1 by GE (doors and windows or all purpose)
52-1512-2 2 pronged plug (at an angle)
92-1194-2 Plastic connector I have two or the canister, but I think I want at least two more...

small fountain pump. (I had this handy from WAY back when)

The procedure is quite simple, but unfortunately I was not thinking to take photos of those simple steps. Words will suffice.

I took the container and marked out where the holes should go in the canister. I am choosing both holes to be put into the top, some put it into the bottom. This is where I am unsure if it will work. However, I intend to put a hose to the bottom of the canister, which should achieve the same effect as having it enter from the bottom.

The main reason why I did not do that in the first place was because I could not find a fragging elbow join of the size I wanted and I had fish freezing in my back pack one day and a lizard freezing in it the next. There were no fishy or lizard casualties.

So once the holes were marked, for the intake, the out take and the wire, I proceeded to drill them. Use the right drill bit size. Here I did not.. I somehow seemed to not have a drill bit of any size I wanted. I had to do some tricky work with a knife and whatnot. So make it easier for yourself. Get the right size bits.

Once holes are marked, you cut the wire on your pump off by the original plug. The reason for this is so you can thread it through the lid of your canister to be. I would recommend re-wiring the plug rather than taping it back together.









Strip the wire back about ¾ of an inch and wrap it around the screw and tighten.









I chose to add silicon to the neck of the plug and around the edges to help seal it a bit better.









I am not about to go and submerse this in water to find out if it worked, but seeing that it is going to be used near or around water, I felt the extra precaution was necessary. I will clean the excess off shortly.









Canister with parts in place.









Pump and connector in place underside.









Pump and connector in place top side. Marvel at crappie silicon job!.

I am using some additional layers of silicon to ensure an air tight seal.

I am looking to rig up some other things inside to make sure my flow to the bottom works as intended.

More steps coming.


----------



## Katalyst

You shall no on be dubbed DIY Queen!  Nice job!


----------



## Sunstar

Thank you Kat. I do hope I can live up to that name 

Earthdate: 01.29.09
Subject: Internal workings.

I like making things. What bothers me is I seem to get my ideas for things at around 1 - 3 am. That's my creative happy hour. Annoys me to hell because I want to sleep at that time.

Here is what I did during happy hours.

I was troubling over how I was going to insert the hose to the bottom of the canister. I was seeing a problem with my design that could break the plan. I have no idea if this will work, but....it should









filter insert.

Going on the principal of an under gravel filter, I figured using parts from one of my old old old corner filters would do the trick. I pulled out the plastic insert thing, cut it down to size and glued the sucker in. I attached the hose and bingo, that should keep the path through to the bottom clear. If this doesn't work well, I will create a cap that'll be fitted around the hose.









Test fit with intake hose.

So I am awaiting cure time, which is 24 hours, which puts me into happy hour tonight.

I just need filter media... Any recommendations? I don't want carbon.


----------



## xr8dride

This looks like an amazing idea, good job! I'm wondering if I might be able to rig up something for my 90 Gallon (saltwater) lol. I think you would have been right to find a proper fitting for the bottom of the canister though, that would have ensured proper flow through the filtering media. Regardless, best of luck and I hope this works out for you, and many others who will no doubt try it.


----------



## dori

hahaha
I get the happy hours inspiration too... and usually I am doing schoolwork overnighter stuff and this obsession of a hobby of mine is destructive... it is like drugs... very addictive 

cool filter there. I was going to do the exact same thing but then decided to go filterless.


----------



## Sunstar

I need a more powerful pump for this, the one I was using did not have the strength to push the water out.


----------



## blossom112

oh I think I have a pump from an AC I was going to let hubby tear apart .... Ill look for it lol hope he didnt tear it apart yet lol


----------



## Jackson

blossom112 said:


> oh I think I have a pump from an AC I was going to let hubby tear apart .... Ill look for it lol hope he didnt tear it apart yet lol


Check out this link. http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=87&page=1

This should help.


----------



## Jonathan

Nice project. Any updates?


----------

